# Surgery Update



## SickofMyThyroid (Mar 29, 2012)

I got home today, ended up staying an extra night due to my calcium being low. Calcium is still low, doctor put me on 2500 mg 4 times a day. Does that sound right? My throat hurts pretty badly. I have a question about the incision. Was your incision area puffy? I know this seems like a weird question, but I wasn't expecting my incision to look and feel the way it does. Hopefully, it's just the swelling that still needs to go down. Can anyone give me idea of when my throat and neck won't feel like s*** anymore. haha..I'm having a not so good day, and starting to get anxious waiting for my results. Doctor didn't give me much info. other than it went good?!?!

Sorry if I seem negative today...I was hoping to feel a little better than I do.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey, I'm so sorry you aren't feeling well. It's hard for the neck to drain out once there is some swelling. Provided you don't have things like a fever, lots of redness, etc., I'd say give it some time. It's surprising how much the scar fades.

Try to keep icing and take regular pain meds...it felt better when I drank cold drinks. It possible I may have forced my husband to go out and get me a milkshake or two. 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi tina - hope you are starting to feel better. Let me know when you do. It's been a little more than 24 hours for me and physically, other than my neck and throat hurting like heck, I feel pretty good. Between the thyroid strangling my esophagus and the tube from anesthesia it's tough swallowing anything. I was on ice chips only until they took the drain out today. Now I have been able to have some cream of wheat and some ice cream but that's about it. They had to crush up all my pills while I was in hospital and put them in the little "shot" glasses they give you medication in with some apple juice in order for me to be able to take them. It was quite yucky to say the least!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Keep ice on your incision to keep the swelling down and if you have pain take more pain meds.

I always ask for a small breathing tube - due to a previous surgery and it made a world of difference in my throat pain post surgically.

It will get better! Hang in there and be positive!!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Tina, I hope you're starting to feel better!

You may be like me--for some reason, my body swells up at the slightest trauma. I had gum surgery last summer and my lips swelled up so much it looked like Mike Tyson had punched me in the mouth! It also takes me longer for the swelling to subside, even with ice. Hopefully, you're doing better now.


----------



## SickofMyThyroid (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the nice thoughts and comments! Donna I sent you a private message and I hope you continue to feel good. I'm happy to report that everyday my throat feels a lot better. My neck still feels like a got a tummy tuck, but the swallowing is getting much better. This board has been amazing support with helping to know what to expect and what not to expect. I've been taking calcium of 2500 mg 4 times a day which has been hard because I'm not really great about taking pills. It's hard enough for me to remember my snythroid one time a day..lol Needless to say, I'm glad the surgery is past me, and hopefully, I will be back to my old self really soon.

Thinking of everyone and thanks for all your help - it has meant so much!


----------



## SickofMyThyroid (Mar 29, 2012)

Image of Incision 3 days post - op


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SickofMyThyroid said:


> Image of Incision 3 days post - op


Wow! Big incision; no wonder you feel the way you do!!! Are you icing the incision down?

Can you swallow soft foods?


----------



## SickofMyThyroid (Mar 29, 2012)

Andros said:


> Wow! Big incision; no wonder you feel the way you do!!! Are you icing the incision down?
> 
> Can you swallow soft foods?


Is that big?..lol..didn't know that..he told me husband my thyroid was quite large..it just feels so tight in that area..and yes, have been icing it down and eating everything..steak..fries..you name it..lol


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

My incision seems to be about the same length as yours. I don't have much swelling, but have a big bruise underneath. I can't really see mine too well as they have like white steri stips covering mine. I can't get it wet for another three days! Yuk! I hate going that long without washing my hair!

I still am not swallowing well enough to eat solid foods. Even water is still difficult. They tell me it's because of how far they had to stretch the muscles to get the thing out because of it's size. All I know is I really need a pain killer but not sure I can swallow it yet.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> All I know is I really need a pain killer but not sure I can swallow it yet.


Donna, can you mash a pain killer up with water into a paste you can swallow? Or if not, maybe you could try some children's ibuprofen in liquid form?


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

I had a pill splitter here and manager to take my pain killer after I cut it in half. Then put on an ice pack and got a couple hours sleep and feeling a little better now.

So, I'm going to give it a try putting a pic of my incision up, too. Mine has had what looks like a bit more bleeding than yours, Tina, but like I said I think they are close in length. I don't remember, was yours big, too?


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

Darn it didn't go right into the post, but the link is safe if you want to see mine. Feel like a little kid - I'll show you mine if you show me yours.... :LOL


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

Just trying again...


----------



## SickofMyThyroid (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes, Donna, I think they both look about the same size. Can you tell me what the drain was for that you and someone else had? I don't think I had that..do you know why? My surgeon did tell my husband mine was big, but that's about it. I will be interested to see what he has to say Friday at my follow up. Your incision appears flat..which I like..my feels like a big lump..I'm hoping that's just the swelling. I still feel like my neck had a tummy tuck or has tugging like a c section sew up. I hope all the new surgery recoverers are feeling better.


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

I had a tube coming out of the incision with a little plastic bottle at the end so they could monitor how much fluid was draining. Actually, it may have helped it to drain and maybe that is why mine is flatter than yours right now? The nurse mentioned she wasn't sure why they decided to use a drain on mine as they don't always use them so perhaps they didn't feel they needed to put one on you.

I just started feeling very shakey though in the last half hour or so. I am going to have my husband keep an eye on me tonight because I am just not feeling right and have a very heavy feeling on my chest. Hoping this phlegm I am coughing up isn't heading to a pneumonia or something.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

DonnaK said:


> I just started feeling very shakey though in the last half hour or so. I am going to have my husband keep an eye on me tonight because I am just not feeling right and have a very heavy feeling on my chest. Hoping this phlegm I am coughing up isn't heading to a pneumonia or something.


Oh, my. That doesn't sound good. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

DonnaK said:


> My incision seems to be about the same length as yours. I don't have much swelling, but have a big bruise underneath. I can't really see mine too well as they have like white steri stips covering mine. I can't get it wet for another three days! Yuk! I hate going that long without washing my hair!
> 
> I still am not swallowing well enough to eat solid foods. Even water is still difficult. They tell me it's because of how far they had to stretch the muscles to get the thing out because of it's size. All I know is I really need a pain killer but not sure I can swallow it yet.


Wow and double wow!!! {{{{{DonnaK}}}}}

Each day will be better; hang in there!


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks {{Andros}} and {{Octavia}}. I am feeling a little better this morning. Chewed six tums last night throughout the evening just to be sure calcium was okay. How long does it take for the synthroid to start affecting you? Maybe it was just because I had some percocet and nothing to eat for three days. I am going to try and get some noodle soup in me today. I tried italian ice yesterday and it tasted sickeningly sweet to me. Ice cream seems to be messing with the phlegm in my lungs so staying away from that for now. More than anything I would love to wash my hair right now, but I need help since I can't get this thing wet and I'm not too mobile in that area yet. Hoping my daughter can help me tomorrow when she comes over.

Poor husband was up all night checking on me as he knew I wasn't feeling very well so he is exhausted today. Between his mother and her wound and me and my surgery he is so stressed out and he is picking up the slack around here cleaning and cooking as well. I feel bad - poor guy. He will probably be happy to go back to work tomorrow. LOL


----------

